# resawing with a vertical bandsaw.....



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,I don't know if there is one of these in the archives so rather than dig I fingered I just post a picture of mine:yes: Before I got a Sawmill I had to have a way to Saw short log stock, so I made this jig outta Hickory.It is guided through the mitre slot with 1/2"x 3/4"x 40"UHMWP ....I refuse to take credit for it due to someone kindly letting me know that the plans for one like this exists at Plansnow.com.They are so similar that I just chalked it up to smart minds thinking alike or "How the hell else would ya build it?" but anyway here's mine......the log in the jig is just to show how.It would normally be fastened with either nails or lags thru the holes in the jig
In the 3rd pic sits a pile of 8/4 Red Oak Burl 12" high x 42" long.Cut in the jig with a Timberwolf 2 TPI bandblade.:yes:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

very cool Marko. how do you readjust the log for the next cut? is there some easy way to move the log in towards the blade after making the initial cut?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats a great question....but NO!There is not.You have to unscrew the fasteners and rotate the log.To me there are so many variables with log shapes and sizes and being limited to space between the blade and the outside of the table that I figured I wouldn't complicate it much.I have seen others that are basically attached to an auxillary table that adjusts via the mitre slots and allows for cutting to thickness.I didn't build mine this way.(i hope you can make sense outta what I just typed:no: )I made the jig for logsquaring purposes,not resawing.I use the fence once the log is squared up. It was made to hold the log for 2 cuts.One to put on a flat side on it and the other for the 90 after that I use my resaw fence.Even though I have a bandmill I still use this quite often for short logs that fall between the bunks.See,my shop has solid concrete walls all around(a real fortress)so anything that doesn't work to my satisfaction or do what it was designed to do gets smashed up against one of these walls into little pieces and then burned in the wood stove.Not that I'm an angry guy,I just can't stand lookin' at stuff I wasted my time on.and I don't want to chance taken a pic of sometin' crappy and posting it here.Many Turkey Calls have met their demise on those concrete walls:yes: .No jigs though:no:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

gotcha :thumbsup:
i watched a Laguna video on some resawing table/jig/sled system they offer. very impressive. they are set up to move the log in to the blade by X amount each cut. X being very adjustable. looked like fun. milling must be even more so. :smile:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

What size and type is your bandsaw, Mark? Is that "Powermatic puke green" I see? (I have a Powermatic TS and jointer, so no offense intended...)

I recently got a Rikon 18" model (10-345) band saw and I'm anxious to try resawing (once I get the right blade). I have some pecan that I'd like to cut.

Can you recommend a good blade for resawing logs, say, up to 10-12" thick?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Edit)Capt. I have a habit of just scimming through a post and not reading it completely.Forgive me! I believe the color code reads:
"Yurin Yellow":blink: 
Yes,My Bandsaw is a Powermatic PWBS-14 with the 6" spacer for a 12"capacity. I use a Swedish Steel low tension 2 TPI blade made for sawing/resawing greenwood.When I purchased my Bandsaw I had it all figured out and knew exactly what I wanted and had cash in hand.Well,I made the trip to Woodcraft in Greenville SC.(6Hr roundtrip ticket for me):furious: and when I got there I noticed the very sweet looking green and white Rikons in my price range with a whole 1hp more than the Jet that I went to buy.Now I knew that I wouldn't bogg down 1.5HP resawing so the extra HP, i could take or leave.:yes: The Rikon's had a 12" cap.where the Jets and PM's needed the "cast iron" spacer to get this.I believe the Rikon had a bigger table too.But what ended up selling me on the PMWS-14 was a few things. 1.It had the Carter type bearing packs(i liked this and wouldn't have to spend the better part of $2bills to get them.2.It also came with the Carter Tension arm.This was a necessity for me.Never leave your bladetensioned while not in use the Carter arm quick tensioner is easy to dial in and ORANGE so I see it and remember.I think the Rikon has somthing similar but the Carter I like.3.Cast Iron compared to Tubular Steel is newER and alot of the newer and some older manufacturers are driven this way,for good reason,the cost to make cast iron and any steel product has pretty much tripled in the last year or so.I have nothing against Tubular Steel(heck my sawmill deck is made outta it but it's basically cheaper and easier to make compared to the abundance of cast iron my PM has in the frame,spacer,trunnion and tables.Cast Iron is "Old School" and this I'm comfortable with.4.The Powermatic(right down to the color)has an old world nostalgic look and feel to it that I really fell in love with.I like a sense of old world in my shop whether for show or ability and it fit for me.Don't get me wrong,a buddy of mine who was an Imagineer Carpenter for Disney for his whole life has a Laguna and brotha,Thats a Bandsaw!!! I love workin' with it and when he goes.....that saw has a place in my shop!:thumbsup: I hope he lives forever...my points here are moot and if I had to give someone advice about buying a Bandsaw I would say ask yourself this: What are you going to use the saw for most? Will it be Resawing,will it be cutting small circles from a number of different species green or dry?Will you use it daily and if so how many hrs a day?Will it be "all of the above?The answers to these questions will eliminate more than 1/2 the saws available to you.My saw as you can see has cut some hefty stuff.My problem is the "stuff" kept gettin' heftier and heftier,so the Sawmill became necessary. But I love my bandsaw and take very good care of it.I took my time putting it together and once a month you can count on me dialing it in.BTW,I have burned a few Carter bearings recently and replaced them at NAPA.Like $2 or so..I'm hard on equipment no doubt,but when your equipment needs maintanance or god forbid fails .......you want available parts so yur down time is minimized.
Thanks Capt. for the comments! :thumbsup: I love talkin' about my stuff when asked.:yes: How do you like the Rikon?


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice setup!

I've got the same saw, and will be building a sled soon for resawing logs. I saw one being used on youtube that had an adjustable rack for moving the log closer to the blade without unscrewing. I've got the design about done. Should be building it later this spring.

I found the video again and took some quick stills...





























And here's the link to the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUL6FN4bQNs


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

everytime I turn around there's another variation of one of these things...ALL very cool and useful:yes: ,some more so than others.Thanks for the link Jeff.:thumbsup:


----------

